# From Russia with love.



## Olisava

As I speak to you only through the "Google translator", I'll just show you pictures of my mice. Perhaps the names of some of them will seem strange. First girl. 

Uljasha.










Pljushka (In English her name would "Bun").










Renar.










Stella.










Fleur.










Eva.










Freya.










Mona.


----------



## Olisava

Now my boys. They are all brothers. 

Excel.










Edward.










Elmo.










Enot.










Erl.










ELO.










Erick.


----------



## Serena

beautiful mice


----------



## Olisava

Serena said:


> beautiful mice


Thanks!


----------



## mich

Very very nice! :weight_lift


----------



## PPVallhunds

I like Erick's Markings, if he only had a bit more agouti on his head he would look like a pretend agouti fox


----------



## Olisava

PPVallhunds said:


> I like Erick's Markings, if he only had a bit more agouti on his head he would look like a pretend agouti fox


Erick and Excel are both really fox. On the photo you can see the white spots markings and slightly lighter fox.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Intresting they must be white belly agouti then as the genes that make foxes would turn agouti to silver agouti and chinchilla. Over here there not a recognised varity, do they class them as agouti Fox where you are then? (I'm assuming so) are they reconised?

If you get any white belly agouti s that arnt pied from one of them I'd love to see a pic, I think there beautiful and have only seen pics on one site and yours belly patches look whiter than most of the pics on the site.

I'd like to one day get white belly agouti reconised, along with Burmese. Bit I think the gene is rare here now.


----------



## Olisava

PPVallhunds said:


> Intresting they must be white belly agouti then as the genes that make foxes would turn agouti to silver agouti and chinchilla. Over here there not a recognised varity, do they class them as agouti Fox where you are then? (I'm assuming so) are they reconised?
> 
> If you get any white belly agouti s that arnt pied from one of them I'd love to see a pic, I think there beautiful and have only seen pics on one site and yours belly patches look whiter than most of the pics on the site.
> 
> I'd like to one day get white belly agouti reconised, along with Burmese. Bit I think the gene is rare here now.


Of course my boys are not just the agouti fox, they silvered agouti fox (chinchilla). I think in the future with their help, I want to bring other colors with fox. Do boys really not very good type, but Russia is now a problem with mice just do good type.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Oops sorry I didn't realise they were chinchillas I thought they were normal agouti ops

We have chinchilla reconised here. I had them the once, I liked photos of chins but when I was given some I just couldn't get excited about them for some reason. But still like the varity.


----------



## Olisava

PPVallhunds said:


> Oops sorry I didn't realise they were chinchillas I thought they were normal agouti ops
> 
> We have chinchilla reconised here. I had them the once, I liked photos of chins but when I was given some I just couldn't get excited about them for some reason. But still like the varity.


In a photo Erick molt can mix it up with the usual agouti. Russian breeders often confused silvered agouti with lilac agouti.This is due to the fact that this color is strongly influenced by the blue and chocolate genes.

Here is a picture of theirs father looks completely different color, although he also chinchilla.


----------



## PPVallhunds

I like him. Wow he looks very dark compaired to the UK show ones, here was mine I had.
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... y/pup2.jpg
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... 6541-7.jpg


----------



## Olisava

Cool, I like the mouse on the image, a very clear ticking. My boys over blurry ticking. 
In ELO, such as long satin coat just do not see nearly ticking, although he, too, agouti silvered.


----------



## PPVallhunds

ive hurd that satin also darkens colours.
either way I like yours


----------



## Olisava

My new friends. =) They actually points different colors, but I'm a bad photographer.

Lilac point.










Blue point.


----------



## andypandy29us

beautiful mice


----------



## Olisava

Mona soon will please me baby. =)


----------



## moustress

You have some interesting mousies; I especially like the black tan and the champagne (or dove?) tan.


----------



## Olisava

moustress said:


> You have some interesting mousies; I especially like the black tan and the champagne (or dove?) tan.


Thank you. Actually black tan is not very bright. A dove tan now looks like this. =)


----------



## Olisava

My babies :love1


----------



## rocketmdove

I LOVE the one right in the middle on top!


----------



## Olisava

Scarlett, tricolor


----------



## Tally

nice pic, I like it how she looks in the camera


----------



## Olisava

Boys =)


----------



## Tally

Olisava said:


>


I love your mice. Specialy the last one.
But one question: what is this guy doing with your Finger?


----------



## Olisava

Tally said:


> Olisava said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your mice. Specialy the last one.
> But one question: what is this guy doing with your Finger?
Click to expand...

Thank you.  
This guy sniffs my finger.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Wow Russia cool


----------



## Olisava

Girls


----------



## Olisava

My favorite boy


----------



## firstmice

You have some really beautiful mice


----------



## Olisava

New girls =)


----------



## Miceandmore64

Wow they are stunning.


----------



## moustress

Lovely to see such bright eyes and shiny coats.

Is the black satin? That one is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Olisava

moustress said:


> Lovely to see such bright eyes and shiny coats.
> 
> Is the black satin? That one is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you)
No, it is not satin. Just a healthy and well-groomed girl =)


----------



## Olisava

My youngest girls now have a beautiful photo =)


----------



## moustress

Lovely, both the composition of the photos, and the subjects.


----------



## Olisava

Bought a girl back in June, but did not have time to show.


----------



## Olisava

Babies :love1


----------



## skeallzy

Gorgeous babies! And I adore the middle posed photo above.


----------



## Olisava

Mice given birth to a boy with eyes of different colors. =)


----------



## moustress

Oh, my; I think that maybe, just possibly you have a mouse that I think, I mean, I want.....

....... :mrgreen:


----------



## Olisava

Again, babies) Black, blue, lilac and siamese.


----------



## Olisava

Girls . Chocolate splashed.


----------



## SarahC

nice.


----------



## Olisava

Colin. =) CP Beige, 2 months.


----------

